# water in power steering fluid



## trdecker (Oct 18, 2016)

Ford 8600


Well, not sure how or when it got there. Went out to do my final baling and the tractors steering is not working. Steering wheel will only turn about a 1/4 turn, tires more a little. When I checked the fluid and seen it was milky, I drained the reservoir and added more fluid. It turned milky and didn,t help. I let it run for a while to see if it warmed up that it might start working. Nope. 

Best way to figure out if it is the pump, stuck hy cylinder or steering column?

Is there a drain plug somewhere?

All help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## Aircommuter (Jun 12, 2016)

Try to drain all the connections you can, then refill, it may take a few times to get it cleared out, the pump could be damaged by now. You can disconnect the pressure line on the pump and put a gauge there to check the pressure, most are 12-16 hundred psi, check a manual to verify.


----------

